# GTO Newbie



## Project68GTO (Oct 31, 2009)

I am a babe in the woods when it comes to GTOs. But I have set my mind to restore a GTO. I have located a man not far from my home who has several from 1965 through 72.. These cars are not in the best condition but he has priced them all at $3500.00 except one(doesn't really want to sell but is in a position that he needs to) No Judges on the property. there are two 1968 GTOs that look to be restorable with enough muscle and green stuff. One is a numbers car that he wants $5500.00 for. I have no idea if these prices are ok or high. need help to figure it out.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the fun....arty:
Need pics and specific details to determine value. How much metal replacement on the numbers matching ? Does it run, etc. etc. 68's are not the most sought after and don't bring the price that other years do (sorry Greengoat). Most real GTO's will get $3500 for a project if it is fairly complete and savable.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

That's ok. That's one of the reasons I like it. It's not popular. Don't see too many on the road in my travels. I do see alot of the more popular '69's(comparing just the 2 years). Then again, I really didn't buy it with investment in mind. I bought for the FUN factor!!arty:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> That's ok. That's one of the reasons I like it. It's not popular. Don't see too many on the road in my travels. I do see a lot of the more popular '69's(comparing just the 2 years). Then again, I really didn't buy it with investment in mind. I bought for the FUN factor!!arty:


That's right !!!! similar to my 67 Camaro, everyone wants/needs a 69 and can't understand why I have a lowly 67. 2 words......vent windows. ONLY Camaro with them...:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Sign me up for the Vent Window Brigade...that's why I like '68 GTO's WAAAAAY better than '69's....that, and '68's still have the cool Hurst Dualgate, nicer tail lights, better grille, etc. etc. '69 Camaros, though nice, always looked pregnant compared to the first gen '67 and '68's. I too like the '67 because of the vent windows. Who asked for or wanted "Astro Ventilation" anyway???


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I like a 68 better than a 69 also.:agree


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Sign me up for the Vent Window Brigade...that's why I like '68 GTO's WAAAAAY better than '69's....that, and '68's still have the cool Hurst Dualgate, nicer tail lights, better grille, etc. etc. '69 Camaros, though nice, always looked pregnant compared to the first gen '67 and '68's. I too like the '67 because of the vent windows. Who asked for or wanted "Astro Ventilation" anyway???


Vent windows on the front doors of my 1967 GTO rule. I wish my daily drivers had them!:agree


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Cool! Let's hear it for vent windows!:cheers My wife really likes them too. Also, the ign. switch in a '68 is still in the dash not the column. I believe a '69 has a padded glovebox and steering wheel center(or at least a plastic center). Too modern for me... Although, I could jump to a '70 - '72. Had a '72 Lemans that I loved... I too favor the first gen Camaro's..... And Firebirds.... By the way, not dumping on our '69 friends......:seeya:


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

speaking as a late gen x'er, '68's rock :cool

not that the other years aren't cool too, i'm just not as big a fan.

hope you take the dive. I did, it's great and i've only been driving her this weekend. :cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

O'yeah, if I went "older school", I would get a '66. I really like the tail section. Lites/flared tail panel. The flared panel, in my book, really makes it unique. Seems like people either really like/dislike that section. Not a whole lot of middle ground...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That's 1 reason why I love the `65, it doesn't look like any other year.


----------

